# The 7 Recognized Stages of Dementia



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2013)

Dementia is a known condition that involves the inability to reason,  memorize, and think, that affects one’s activities of daily living. It  is said that it is not a disease per se but a collection of symptoms  brought about by underlying health conditions. Some form of dementia can  be cured but others cannot. It is important for your doctor to  understand the other diseases that you may have to see if it is  treatable. Some causes of dementia are substance abuse, diseases of the  blood vessels, diseases of the nerve cells, deficiencies, hydrocephalus,  infections of the spinal cord and brain, head injuries, and other  illnesses. Today, more and more people above 65 years of age suffer from  dementia.


 Treatable forms of dementia are those  that are caused by deficiencies, hypothyroidism, hypoglycemia, head  injuries, tumors, and substance abuse (long-term). Those that are  untreatable are caused by CJD (Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease), Parkinson’s  disease, AIDS, small strokes, and Alzheimer’s disease. Dementia, like  any other progressive diseases, has several stages. The following are  the different dementia stages that are currently recognized:


 [h=2]1. Cognitive impairment  (absent)[/h] 

This is the first of the dementia stages wherein the patient does not exhibit any types of problems in memory even upon interview by a healthcare professional.





 [h=2]2. Cognitive decline (very mild)[/h] 

This is number two of the dementia stages  wherein the patient already has lapses in memory. An example of this is  constantly forgetting where they left their everyday gadgets. Even if  the patient experiences this, it is not evident during an actual  interview with the healthcare professional. It isn’t even obvious to  other people that the patient is always with.



 [h=2]3. Cognitive decline (mild)[/h] 

This  is the stage where lapses in concentration and memory are already  starting to notice the deficiencies. These may already be noticeable  during clinical interviews and tests. Some areas of difficulty are  finding the right word or name, remembering names, everyday performance,  comprehension in reading, maintaining possession of an object, and  organization.



 [h=2]4. Cognitive decline (moderate)[/h] 

This  is where the healthcare provider already establishes significant amount  of deficiencies in remembering recently concluded events or occasions,  performing arithmetic challenges, performing difficult tasks,  remembering personal history, and facing challenging situations  (mentally, socially), that results to the patient being withdrawn.



 [h=2]5. Cognitive decline (moderate severe)[/h] 

This is the fifth of the dementia stages  wherein the patient experiences major blanks in memory and cognition.  Everyday assistance is already needed by patients that are in this stage  of dementia. Some areas where the patient needs help are giving basic  information during medical interviews, remembering the present date,  time, and location, performing much simpler arithmetic tasks, and  selection of clothes. But even if patients already experience these  major gaps in information, they need not be assisted in using the toilet  or eating. They could also still remember much information about  themselves and their family.


 [h=2]6. Cognitive decline (severe)[/h] 

Of all the dementia stages,  this is the stage wherein the patient’s condition starts to get worse.  Personality changes may already emerge and the patient already needs a n  extensive amount of aid in activities of daily living. In this stage,  the patient already loses much awareness of recently concluded  activities or events; the patient is already much unaware of the  surroundings; the patient imperfectly recalls personal information and  could still remember his or her own name; the patient forgets the names  of spouse or caregiver occasionally; the patient could still recognize a  familiar face; the patient needs to be helped in getting dressed; the  patient has interrupted sleep; the patient needs help in using the  toilet; the patient already has episodes of incontinence (fecal and  urinal); the patient experiences changes in personality and behavior  (delusions, hallucinations, compulsiveness); and the patient tends to  become lost.


 [h=2]7. Cognitive decline (very severe)[/h] 

This is the last of the dementia stages  that is the most challenging of all. This is where the patient doesn’t  respond to their surroundings anymore. They cannot speak or control  their own movements as well. If they could speak, it would only be a few  phrases or words. The patient already needs extensive help during  toilet trips and eating. Urine incontinence is already apparent.  Assistance in walking is already necessary. The patient cannot sit  without needed support, cannot maintain their head up, cannot swallow,  and cannot smile. They already have abnormal reflexes and rigid muscles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2013)

Good article SifuPhil, thanks!


----------



## That Guy (May 8, 2013)

Have had a couple of good friends whose parents died of Alzheimer's.  Such a sad and terrible way to end one's life.


----------



## TWHRider (May 8, 2013)

My ex-boss' granny was formally diagnosed with alzheimers in 2009.  Her granny lives two hours away but she manages to get home at least every other weekend.  

Watching the toll it has taken on this intelligent business owning 30-something lady is enough heart break, without observing the grandmother. 

In the early stages her granny was constantly packing the car and "going back to Texas".  The grandfather had to keep the keys hidden so she wouldn't drive off.  Finally it got to be too much for him to manage and they sadly put the grandmother in a home.  She floats in and out of reality.

I haven't asked about the grandmother in awhile, as the granddaughter has been planning her wedding but I would put her in the Severe Cognitive Decline by this time.

It is a cruel twist of Fate but, on the other hand, she is not aware of "falling to pieces".  I almost think, for that person, it might be the better way.  It's the family, friends and bank account that suffer the most with these mentally debilitating diseases.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2013)

When I was young, my aunt was put in nursing home with Alzheimer's, and she ended up dying there.


----------



## That Guy (May 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, SB.  As TWH said, it takes a great toll on everyone.


----------

